# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2012



## Kispo (24 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do clima global,  ciclos, padrões e teleconexões em 2012*


*Links úteis:*


*Clima Global*

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)
 TCC World Climate

*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern



*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Kispo (24 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

Temperatura aos 600mb (14000pés): A mais baixa desde que há registos por satélite (UAH).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

*Cold Snap Across Europe*







Rare snowstorms in Rome and Tripoli and mounting death tolls from exposure were among the consequences of a severe cold snap in Europe in late January and early February 2012. Meteorologist Jeff Masters described it as Europe’s worst stretch of cold weather since February 1991.
This map above shows temperature anomalies for Europe and western Russia from January 25 to February 1, 2012, compared to temperatures for the same dates from 2001 to 2011. The anomalies are based on land surface temperatures observed by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite. Areas with above-average temperatures appear in red and orange, and areas with below-average temperatures appear in shades of blue. Oceans and lakes appear in gray.
Blue dominates this image, with most regions experiencing temperatures well below normal. Some of the most severe temperature anomalies occur in northwestern Russia and around the Black Sea. Masters explains that the unusual cold is a product of the jet stream. Jet streams are bands of strong, upper-atmospheric winds that blow from west to east around the globe. These bands roughly separate colder air at higher latitudes from warmer air at middle to low latitudes, and they generally blow straight west to east. “But this winter, the jet has had a highly convoluted shape, with unusually large excursions to the north and south,” Masters states. “When the jet bulges southwards, it allows cold air to spill in behind it, and that is what has happened to Europe over the past two weeks.” When the jet stream adheres to a convoluted pattern for long enough, extreme weather can result.
The Arctic Oscillation (AO) Index provides an indication of whether the jet stream has formed an unusual bulge. When the AO is strongly negative, jet stream winds are comparatively weak, meaning it has drooped southward over Europe, dragging frigid air with it. A negative AO also often means unusual cold and snow over North America, but due to other factors, much of the United States has experienced below average snowfall.

*References*
Dr. Jeff Masters’ WunderBlog, via Weather Underground. (2012, February 3). Europe cold wave deaths hit 200; low-snow winter for the U.S. Accessed February 9, 2012;
Dr. Jeff Masters’ WunderBlog, via Weather Underground. (2012, February 7). Harsh winter weather continues in Europe; rare snowstorm hits Libya. Accessed February 9, 2012;
National Weather Service. (2005, December 12). Arctic Oscillation (AO). National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. Accessed February 9, 2012;
National Weather Service. (2011, October 21). Jet Stream. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. Accessed February 9, 2012;
Simeonova, D. (Agence France-Presse). (2012, February 7);
Floods add to Europe’s cold to claim more lives. Google News. Accessed February 9, 2012;
NASA Earth Observatory image created by Jesse Allen, using data provided courtesy of the Land Processes Data Active Archive Center (LPDAAC). Caption by Michon Scott.

Instrument:  
Terra - MODIS 

NASA Earth Observatory


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2012 às 10:52)

> *Report: Cold spell in Europe and Asia in late winter 2011/2012*
> Issued by WMO Regional Climate Centres:
> · RA II (Asia): Tokyo Climate Centre, Japan Meteorological Agency (JMA)
> · RA VI (Europe): Pilot Regional Climate Centre, node on Climate Monitoring
> ...


http://www.wmo.int/pages/mediacentre/news/documents/dwd_2012_report.pdf


----------



## duncan (19 Mar 2012 às 14:04)

boa tarde,o joe bastardi,colocou esta informaçao da temperatura global no seu twiter relativa o ao outono de 2012 e comparação como de 2011

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q616/antoniometeo/AoWnZrQCIAEsAfZ1.jpg


----------



## Paulo H (19 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

duncan disse:


> boa tarde,o joe bastardi,colocou esta informaçao da temperatura global no seu twiter relativa o ao outono de 2012 e comparação como de 2011
> 
> http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q616/antoniometeo/AoWnZrQCIAEsAfZ1.jpg



Pouco realista, no meu entender.. É básico que a energia irradiada do Sol é mais ou menos constante, com algumas flutuações pouco significativas, claro! Do mapa da esquerda SON2011 a distribuição da anomalia da temperatura é mais ou menos 50% +/- 10% de regiões frias/quentes, portanto os valores observados são consistentes. O mapa da direita relativo ao próximo outono é irreal, pois mostra uma anomalia negativa quase global, da ordem dos 80% frio vs regiões quentes! Não acredito num cenário desses.. Por aqui, para um outono mais frio, basta apenas um outono mais chuvoso (pelo menos set, outubro e parte de novembro).


----------



## Paulo H (24 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Variações na estratosfera condicionam o comportamento das correntes oceânicas, talvez até 30%! Já era teoricamente aceite, mas agora é suportado por simulações de dados climatológicos desde há 4000anos, merece uma investigação mais profunda!

Stratospheric Winds Churn Up the Abyss - ScienceNOW

http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/09/stratospheric-winds-churn-up-the.html?ref=hp


----------

